# you guys turn on the Heat yet??



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

any of you northerners turn on your heat sources yet?


with the price of oil and propane im still holding out... its gonna drop down into the high 20's low 30s tonight.. 

its been cool in the house in the mornings...(to say the least) but im trying to hold off till i have no choice...

we have oil heat and 2 gas fireplaces.. nothings turned on yet though...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heat were still running the AC:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I turned on the heat pumps to test run them and make sure they work OK. I am seriously debating turning on the A/C tonight. It is humid as can be and I am sweating like whore in church.   :lmao: It is almost 8 pm and it is still 71 degrees outside.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, what Jody said!

Maybe sometime in December... Maybe January... Whenever the wife gets cold is more like it.:wow:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

i test fired the downstairs propane stove/fireplace two days ago and once today-- it is 72 today and down into the upper 30's again tonight-- I hope to hold out until thanksgiving


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

With 4 girls in the house, it's been on for some time now.  
Anything under 80 Deg's and all I hear is "I'm Freezing"


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's been dropping into the 20's at night and highs have only been in the 40's, so we had it on for some time now.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *any of you northerners turn on your heat sources yet?
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose up in maine they dont offer price protection? 
They offer it down here and the funny thing is the largest
provider on the island is declaring bankruptcy because of offering price protection. In reality they are a mismanaged, too much customer defection (myself & others), and over expansion. But they are still offering it !!

With a different company, I had my oil tanks abandoned last Dec. They offered me a discount off of the tank price if I priced protected for 2 years at $1.24. I said sure no problem.....I think I should trade in the futures market 

Anyway good luck up there....30 degrees will get you house cold quick. YOU WILL BE FORCED TO PUT THE HEAT ON !!!   

Ducati


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *With 4 girls in the house, it's been on for some time now.
> Anything under 80 Deg's and all I hear is "I'm Freezing" *


I feel for you aegt5000. My wife is German and she always tries to out last me to see who will be the first one to give in and whine about the house being cold. Usually doesn't get turned on until the temp. get hovering below 65 in our house. We like it cool in the house anyway. We usually let the temp go down to 55 or 60 at night. I can't sleep if it is much warmer than that.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

we could prebuy oil.. which ive done the past few years.. no 'price protection'

with the pre-buy.. you buy 500 gallons or whatever.. but pay for it up front.. its saved me anywhere from 30-75$ the past few years.. i did not prebuy this season... to much money up front..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Heating oil is probably around $1.60 or more a gallon isn't it. I remember when it was about 10 cents a gallon LONG ago.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

The demand hasnt hit yet either so 1.89 thru 2.10 are definately
realistic in the northeast...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Last week I was at my Shell Petroleum distributor looking for the MTX and Donax. The off road diesel pump read $1.54 a gallon. Might be cheaper to buy off road diesel and dump in the heating fuel tank. Just be sure to add a anti-gel additive. If you qualify to buy off road/Ag diesel, you get the road tax and sales tax off.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I have the same problem as aegt5000 with 3 girls in the house my son and I held out as long as our ears could stand it and then we gave in and started a fire in the fireplace and a few days later I noticed the furnace runningmg: 

Andy


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *any of you northerners turn on your heat sources yet?
> 
> 
> ...


  

HI John . You bet I had Jeannie get that heat set for the small dog and me. Last week we had a few day's of between 27>>>>>30 and then had our first snow fall along with a rain storm today and more snow tomorrow. Keeps this up I will get to try out thr DOSER BLADE.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*HEAT ON AND GOT SNOW*

:dazed:  
ALL of ya'll come on out to LAKEVIEW OR. It's been between 27>>>>30 this last week and we got our first snow storm. Then rain .Then more snow, if it keeps this up I will get to try my new DOZER
BLADE. Any extra oil just send it this away.:devil: :devil:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *With 4 girls in the house, it's been on for some time now.
> Anything under 80 Deg's and all I hear is "I'm Freezing" *


I have 3 girls age 6 thru 12......for including the kitchen Sergent Major.   When the wome start whining about how cold it is and "I'm Freezing"; you gotta drop them for push ups to get that blood flowing and no need to turn the heat on. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 

I wish! :duh:  :hide: I would be sleeping in the truck. 

I heat with wood and it is free except of the sweat and labor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well we like it cool in the house,[and bolth a little cheep ] so we normaly have a rule of no heat till nov 1st. Well with a little two year old in the house, we realy kinda have to have it a little warmer. SOOOOO ya it has been on. But realy we normaly only have it at 64 when we are in the house, and 60 at night, so has not been running much. HAVE been using the Fplace though, that has doon good so far.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ive got those honeywell 7 day programmable thermostats.. great investement... 
i heat it up to 66 in the AM for my lady.. then at 6:00 am it drops down to 60 for me.. 

then at 4:00 pm it heats back up to 66 for my lady..
if it were me.. it would stay at 60-62 all the time.. i hate using it as its just a waste... gonna cost some money this winter though.. 

im kicking myself for putting in gas stoves instead of wood stoves... up here.. heating w/propane costs at least as much as using oil and does not heat the whole house as well as oil does..


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

This year I kept turning the heat off in the motel rooms every time the nights got warm, and then turned it back on if guests complained of being cold.

The longest stretch I had the furnaces off was 6 days, from the 1st to 7th of August. Usually it goes off the end of May and comes back on in late September.

The funniest thing was we had a couple from Louisiana check in one day. It was about 55F at about 4 PM. There are windows on both sides, so it wasn't going to be a problem getting cool. They came back to the desk and demanded their money back because it didn't have air conditioning. After I took the charge back off of their card I asked them if they were expecting a Hot Flash overnight. Gotta learn to bite my tongue!

DW fell off her chair laughing!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

jim did you guys decide on a place to go this winter yet?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *jim did you guys decide on a place to go this winter yet? *


Not yet! Thinking of starting with a cruise out of Florida in early January, then just drive around and see what areas we like/have good weather/have reasonable accomodation like apartments you can take for a month or so. 

We'll probably stay here until about the 29th of December, then when the kids head back to Halifax and Charlottetown for new Year's, we'll hit the road.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My tropical blooded daughter wears shorts and "T" shirts and complains she is cold. I get home from work and turn the thermostat down from 80 and tell her to put long pants on. Then she gives me the look... you know, the look ALL teenagers give their parents when they think we are SOOOOO stupid. We have electric baseboard heat. It used to be the most expensive way to heat, but it has been pretty cheap the last few years. Electricity is so regulated that I don't get whacked with daily or weekly price jumps that you fossile fuel guys are seeing. But I see a pellet stove going in my basement sometime in the next year or so. Pellets around here equal $1.30 a gallon oil when comparing cost per BTU. Coal is still cheap too, but it is dirty keeping a coal stove going all winter.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

I've had the heat on in my apartment in TN. but not in the KY house. The apartment is in a 100 year old house with no insulation so it equalizes with the outdoor temperature pretty quick. Hutch


----------



## mtn man (Aug 1, 2004)

We've had several hard frosts; I've had to scrape my windshield several mornings in the past three weeks. I've also kicked on the heat several times, but usually I just have to run it for a half hour or so to take the chill off. From the bottom of my hill I can see across the valley to some large monutains, and yesterday I noticed they were all white on top. Won't be long before I have to pull out the snow blower!


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

:argh: 

I have had the heat on for the last month here. Well there is a reason for it, my mother is here with me and she is 80 now with a broken arm in 2 places. angel No I didn't push her down the stairs, she fell off the side of my deck.:wow: 

Another reason is my other half is cold even in the middle of July when it is 85 or 90 out you can chill a beer off her hands she is so cold.

So yes I am spending the hard earned money on heating cost this fall already.  

So guys that means no money to buy new toys to play with.

frown Bob


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

We just turned the heat on last weekend. It's set at 60, so that takes care of the whole house. The family room is the farthest away from the furnace so we use a small electric powered oil heater in there to take the chill off,,,nice 'n cozy!
I'll be bitching when winter gets here & stays here.


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *My tropical blooded daughter wears shorts and "T" shirts and complains she is cold. I get home from work and turn the thermostat down from 80 and tell her to put long pants on. Then she gives me the look... you know, the look ALL teenagers give their parents when they think we are SOOOOO stupid. We have electric baseboard heat. It used to be the most expensive way to heat, but it has been pretty cheap the last few years. Electricity is so regulated that I don't get whacked with daily or weekly price jumps that you fossile fuel guys are seeing. But I see a pellet stove going in my basement sometime in the next year or so. Pellets around here equal $1.30 a gallon oil when comparing cost per BTU. Coal is still cheap too, but it is dirty keeping a coal stove going all winter. *


How 'bout a corn stove? Can burn either corn or pellets. Thought about getting one myself to put in the basement. Had the heat on here for about a week.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

id love a woodstove in my garage.. apparently they are not allowed in maine....


too bad.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *id love a woodstove in my garage.. apparently they are not allowed in maine....
> 
> 
> too bad. *


Who are they???? And why do you need to ask???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

in NY you need to get a permit to install a wood stove. Dont know if you CAN have one or not in a garage, but you do need a permit.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *id love a woodstove in my garage.. apparently they are not allowed in maine....
> 
> 
> too bad. *


I would just put it in and go on about my business. Just be sure to install it right and make sure your work on the flu is top knotch to avoid any fire dangers. It is NONE of the business of "they" what you put in your garage.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *in NY you need to get a permit to install a wood stove. Dont know if you CAN have one or not in a garage, but you do need a permit. *


What if you don't get a permit and just put it in anyway? I could perhaps go along with a permit if it was free and issuable over the phone. Kinda like a burn permit. Otherwise it is none of their business. I agree with Keweenaw4310; the insurance guy is the one I am making sure I please with the installation.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *What if you don't get a permit and just put it in anyway? I could perhaps go along with a permit if it was free and issuable over the phone. Kinda like a burn permit. Otherwise it is none of their business. I agree with Keweenaw4310; the insurance guy is the one I am making sure I please with the installation. *


When I replaced the oil tanks last year, the only thing the insurance guys cared about was that I had the required permits and it was installed to code, by a licensed outfit. Wood stove would be the same now that they have these WETT certified guys runnibg around. I know Maine is on the edge of civilization, but I doubt it's much different there.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i wish all you northern folks would turn off your heat. Yall are making it hot down here. It was 91 yesterday and going to be the same today if not hotter. It was 75 at 5:00 this morning:dazed: I want some cool weather


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *. It was 75 at 5:00 this morning:dazed: I want some cool weather *


it was 29 this morning... my house is presently a warm and balmy 58 degrees...


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

I did the yearly test fire, running NG here want to make sure it is controlled OK. Still waiting for the trees to turn and the grass to go dormant they are starting to so cooler weather is not far behind. Right now we are still fighting the blood-sucking mosquitoes here in Dallas.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *it was 29 this morning... my house is presently a warm and balmy 58 degrees... *


I like some cold weather but I would have to wear my thermals if I sat too long inside at that temperature. The dampness of the weather for the last several days has most every one in town complaining about being stiff and sore...including me. Heat and A/C rank up there with food and water in my book. I think it was my mother that made the comment once "When I was young, we froze in the winter when the fire went out during the night and roasted in the summer without A/C only because we had no choice and I have no interest in re-living that time." I guess I resemble that remark. 

Mark:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Originally posted by simple_john [/i]
*it was 29 this morning... my house is presently a warm and balmy 58 degrees... *[/QUOTE]

SJ, this cooler weather has made it tough on me.....:furious:


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

well, with two little ones running around, the heat has been on for about a month. the good thing is that we are using a wood stove and my wife has no problems adding wood/keeping it going all day.

We bought the house last July and used the wood stove a little last year. For the months used, it cut our gas bill in half (around $150 per month)! Its worth the time and energy as long as I do not have to buy wood... That defeats the purpose in my opinion... So, I have been cutting and chopping liek crazy since last spring trying to get a supply for this year and one year ahead to make it good and seasoned...

this is what prompted my log splitter post - they are just so expensive - it almost seems better to rent one twice a year...

John


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm actually surprise the price of wood around here is not that
expensive. For a full cord it is $120 delivered, so 2 cords for me and I'm good for the entire season...

Ducati


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *...For a full cord it is $120 delivered, so 2 cords for me and I'm good for the entire season...
> Ducati *


Gee Duc,
Being a Kerry supporter I thought you would be huggin' them trees instead of burning them! If I had to pay the gas or oil prices you guys around NYC or New England pay, I'd be burning wood too or make a friend at the NYMEX.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

the going rate for a cord of wood in this area is about $175 (seasoned and split). I have tried buddying up with a couple of tree removal companies working in the area - so far I have been lucky enough to have two 8 yard dump trucks dropped. I gave the guys about $60, some beers and some donuts... They were happy and me, well, I have some wood to split...

at the prices they get for a cord - I cannot imagine doing all that work. i do not think it would be worth the effort for the savings...

my opinion - but thats why i hustle to get it free...

John


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *Gee Duc,
> Being a Kerry supporter I thought you would be huggin' them trees instead of burning them! If I had to pay the gas or oil prices you guys around NYC or New England pay, I'd be burning wood too or make a friend at the NYMEX. *


Thanks a lot Deerebob !! actually I would hug the tree regardless of who I support. I like the feeling of rubbing up against the bark, It does wonders for my rash....:furious: :furious:   

Ducati


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> * I like the feeling of rubbing up against the bark, It does wonders for my rash....:furious: :furious:
> 
> Ducati *



OverSHARING!!!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Thanks a lot Deerebob !! actually I would hug the tree regardless of who I support. I like the feeling of rubbing up against the bark, It does wonders for my rash....:furious: :furious:
> 
> Ducati *


Yea thats a little more then i needed to know


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Thanks a lot Deerebob !! actually I would hug the tree regardless of who I support. I like the feeling of rubbing up against the bark, It does wonders for my rash....:furious: :furious:
> 
> Ducati *




hug away buddy... rash looks... better

<img src=http://www1.brcc.edu/murray/Arboriculture/Images/tree_hugger.jpg>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hug away buddy... rash looks... better
> 
> <img src=http://www1.brcc.edu/murray/Arboriculture/Images/tree_hugger.jpg> *



Is that you Simple John? that's not me thats for sure...I dont hug trees fully clothed  

If that is you, I could think of a few web sites that would just gobble your protrait right up !! YUM YUM I think they would say 
just kidding with ya

Ducati


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *Originally posted by simple_john [/i]
> it was 29 this morning... my house is presently a warm and balmy 58 degrees... *


*

SJ, this cooler weather has made it tough on me.....:furious: *
[/QUOTE] 


That's a great fire pit Ernie!!!!

Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I don't have a clue what a cord of wood cost, I do know it's done right when I do it!!!

Dean

<img src=http://www.greencis.net/~custer/cord.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Thanks a lot Deerebob !! actually I would hug the tree regardless of who I support. I like the feeling of rubbing up against the bark, It does wonders for my rash....:furious: :furious:
> 
> Ducati *



Definitely falls under TMI. :hand:   :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would estimate that looks like about 2 ricks of wood in that picture Dean. A cord is 128 cubic ft. of wood stacked ALL in the same directional orientation. (i.e. no cross stacking 90 degrees offset every other row) That comes to 4' H x 4' W x 8' L. A rick is 1/3 of a cord and measure 4' H x 16" W x 8' L and displaces about 42.7 cubic feet. Unless I can deliver a full trailer load about 5 1/2 ricks; it is not worth my time to even fool with the wood for less than $35 a rick and even at that price you don't make any money.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ernie,
I wish my life was that tough. Looks like you have mastered the fine art of R&R, and more power to you for it:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *This is what I use to split wood. Fiskars splitting axe.
> 
> The handle has some orange on it Dean and it splits green wood just fine.
> ...


When I found that some pieces of wood I could not split even with a wedge and 16 lb. sledge hammer; I got the log splitter. Dry straight grain wood you can split pretty easy with an axe or splitting maul but around these parts in TN; there is not all that much of that. I can split about a cord an hour give or take with the log splitter but cannot even do a 1/4 that much by hand. I may split 20 cords or more a season. The kids me with it and hand me the wood pieces which sure makes it easeier. That is too much exercise for me.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *I would estimate that looks like about 2 ricks of wood in that picture Dean. A cord is 128 cubic ft. of wood stacked ALL in the same directional orientation. (i.e. no cross stacking 90 degrees offset every other row) That comes to 4' H x 4' W x 8' L. A rick is 1/3 of a cord and measure 4' H x 16" W x 8' L and displaces about 42.7 cubic feet. Unless I can deliver a full trailer load about 5 1/2 ricks; it is not worth my time to even fool with the wood for less than $35 a rick and even at that price you don't make any money. *


Actually it is 2 cords of wood when I finished the pile behind the stack you see in that picture it ended up being 32 feet long over 4 feet high and 2 feet in depth.. I have a big firebox in my fireplace which is the reason I cut my own!!

This was the pile I started with, which consisted of 4 trees I cut down for my neighbor!

Dean

<img src=http://greencis.net/~custer/firewood002.jpg>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

That's a great fire pit Ernie!!!!

Dean [/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks Dean.. we are so accustomed to this time of year having a weekly get together w/ friends and enjoy the fire.. All onyx flagstone.....32" fire ring that I sold myself whenst we owned a camping equip. store.. Works well, white man fires are a common thing as the night wears on.....


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ernie,
> I wish my life was that tough. Looks like you have mastered the fine art of R&R, and more power to you for it:thumbsup: *


That picture sure got me into trouble w/ the little woman.. Always liked Myers and Coke and a good cigar... Thats a Punch Pitas 6x50.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *That picture sure got me into trouble w/ the little woman.. Always liked Myers and Coke and a good cigar... Thats a Punch Pitas 6x50. *


Great picture and it shows more than you know The oranges look ready and the shadow cast by the afternoon sun tells me you are sitting northeast of Tampa judging by the direction of the TV antenna!

Probably closer to Winter Haven.
About right?


Parents retired to Auburndale now winter place for my Brother!!

Dean


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

No Dean we are NNW of Tampa in Hudson... New Port Richey area... Live about 1 mile to a boat ramp to the gulf... Also fish Lake Tarpon south of us and the Withalacoochee to the north..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

All I know is I know what I payed for a cord last year, and how much effert it had taken for me to cut, and split a cord of my own, and NO WAY I will ever be in the wood business!!! I would charge TWICE what the going rate is.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *All I know is I know what I payed for a cord last year, and how much effert it had taken for me to cut, and split a cord of my own, and NO WAY I will ever be in the wood business!!! I would charge TWICE what the going rate is. *


Around here the serious people have automated. One set up I saw had a timberjack with one of those rigs they use for de-limbing as they load the log truck. Only thing was they were using it to unload the log truck, and using the cut-off to cut the log to stove length. The drop after the cut lined the piece up into the splitter. From the splitter it dropped into a conveyor taking it up to a dump truck. The only labour was the guy running the timberjack, and he's getting paid for his labour in the price of the raw wood. Took him about an hour to cut a load into the hopper.

Only problem is you need to buy a year in advance to stack it and dry it, though there's one guy I know has a kiln. His discharge conveyor just runs to a pile now. After that he does everything with a wheel loader.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think after the cold sets in and folks get a taste of what their heating bills are going to be, heating with oil or gas; they will be taking a long hard look at wood heat. Hopefully the price will go up. I just sold 5 1/2 ricks or about 1.4 cords for $140 cut, delivered, and stacked. I am just trying to get rid of last year's wood. For that price, it is not worth my time to fool with.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief,
The irony of wood burning is it causes more air pollution. At least one ski area, Vail, several years ago prohibited new fireplaces because of all the pollution caused by wood burning. The situation may have changed since then but could become one elsewhere in densely populated areas.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *Chief,
> The irony of wood burning is it causes more air pollution. At least one ski area, Vail, several years ago prohibited new fireplaces because of all the pollution caused by wood burning. The situation may have changed since then but could become one elsewhere in densely populated areas. *


You are correct about the pollution but that is from folks burning the wood improperly and burning unseasoned wood. In those areas were the "clean air nazi's" have taken over; wood pellet and corn stoves are allowed. That is unless that has been changed recently. Area such as Vail have been tremendously over populated and over developed. The smog is the least of their problems, they don't have enough water to support the population which is an even worse problem.


----------

